# Relapse of peeing in house



## ahill01 (Nov 2, 2008)

I wondering if I need to start my crate training all over again with my puppy. I have a 5 mo old beagle who has starting peeing in the house again after we pretty much successfully trained him not to. We started the crate training at 9 weeks and it went pretty well. Now for the past few weeks he will run to the steps, pee a little, then run to the door. Or he will run to the door, pee at the door, whine and then finish when I take him out. I know he knows to go outside because he goes to the door. It's like we are taking him out every hour either to pee or poop. I know he can hold it, because he never pees in his crate while we are at work or during the night. This is only while we are home. Is he doing this for attention or should I just start the training all over? 
We have given him more and more freedom outside of the crate as time has gone by, but I don't know what to do now.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

ahill01 said:


> I wondering if I need to start my crate training all over again with my puppy. I have a 5 mo old beagle who has starting peeing in the house again after we pretty much successfully trained him not to. We started the crate training at 9 weeks and it went pretty well. Now for the past few weeks he will run to the steps, pee a little, then run to the door. Or he will run to the door, pee at the door, whine and then finish when I take him out. I know he knows to go outside because he goes to the door. It's like we are taking him out every hour either to pee or poop. I know he can hold it, because he never pees in his crate while we are at work or during the night. This is only while we are home. Is he doing this for attention or should I just start the training all over?
> We have given him more and more freedom outside of the crate as time has gone by, but I don't know what to do now.



He either has a bladder infection or was never really housebroken. Take him to the vet, if everything checks out then less freedom and more crate/supervised time.


----------



## ahill01 (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know. If he had a bladder infection wouldn't he be peeing in his crate during the day and at night?


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

ahill01 said:


> I don't know. If he had a bladder infection wouldn't he be peeing in his crate during the day and at night?


You don't know, that's why you should take him to the vet.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I can understand your frustrations with the so called "relapse". 

My Donny has been with me for a month now. Since day one he's showed signs of being previously housebroken. For the first few days he'd wake me up by sitting up on the sofa and starring at me, so I'd get up and take him out and low-and-behold he had to go... After a week of that he started holding his business longer and longer and longer...

To not _push_ it I started him on a rigorous and disciplined schedule that works around me and taking care of my younger sisters. (A lot of people say that dogs need schedules just like we do.) Between 7-7:30am I feed him, between 8:05-9:30am I take him out to do his business. Then between 3:30-4pm I feed him again, and between 7-8:00pm I take him out one last time. Now usually during the day around 12-1pm I take him out for a mid-day _stroll_... I keep this schedule during the week and on the weekends to the best of my ability. 

The third night I had him he had a "doody" accident around 2 in the morning... A couple days later he had a pee accident in the house after he ate breakfast. Since the schedule though he's had _no other accidents_. I still don't completely trust him, because just last week, he peed once when I went the store, and again the next morning... I won't really say he's housebroken yet, but with the schedule we keep it's not really a big concern- Since those accidents he's been back on the schedule... (Even though he was never really off of it.) My mother says she thinks _his_ "relapse" was because he was upset I didn't take him to the store with me that night- Which seems plausible to me.

Anyway- Enough of my rambling, my point is- Is maybe you could try setting a schedule... Even though he does seem to warn you he needs to go out, don't trust it just yet. Set specific times for him to go, even if that means you follow and make sure he goes...


----------



## Snoppykins (Dec 19, 2008)

ahill01 said:


> I don't know. If he had a bladder infection wouldn't he be peeing in his crate during the day and at night?



Our pup had what we are pretty sure was a bladder infection. He peed every 15 minutes! Yet, at night he didnt.

We took him to the vet and they said he had an infection of some kind and we treated it.

So they can have an infection without it happening throuout the night!


----------



## ahill01 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I work in a clinical laboratory, so I guess I could attempt to collect a sample of his urine and look for bacteria under the microscope first before I call his vet, because thats all they will do initially. 

He is on a schedule, a very consistent one. My husband and I both work so he goes out the same time every morning, mid-day, and evening. It's just when he is out of the crate at night when we are just relaxing is when the accidents are happening, no other time.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

> It's just when he is out of the crate at night when we are just relaxing is when the accidents are happening, no other time.


To me, this just indicates he needs more supervision and isn't quite house broken yet. So he tells you he needs to go out to pee but can't quite hold it long enough. My puppy is "housebroken" as in no accidents and he can go all night but that's because we take him out to pee every hour when he's awake. 

Once he's telling you 100% reliably EVERY TIME he has to go pee AND can hold it EVERY TIME until you get him out the door, THEN you can call him housebroken  

He's getting there but I'd say he's not quite there yet


----------



## Allie3985 (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't worry! Patience, as you know, is the name of the game. 

Most people who train dogs will tell you that dogs have a tendency to "relapse." They will be doing great at something and then one day act like they have never been told to "sit" before or have an accident when you thought for sure he or she had finally gotten the poddy thing. The best thing to do is to just take a step back in your training and do just what you did before the first time you were poddy training him. Chances are that he will learn it faster this "second time around" and then you will have an officially house trained dog.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

ahill01 said:


> I don't know. If he had a bladder infection wouldn't he be peeing in his crate during the day and at night?



Generally, yes...if has issues with his bladder, then he won't hold it no matter where he is...But that doesn't mean the puppy still couldn't have an issue with his bladder; it never hurts to rule the physical out.

That said, definitely keep the 'reins in' for a while...at 5 months old, he is still a long way from being 'fool proof' in the house, just because he is still going to be going through awkward growth stages and phases; which effect every part of his being. 

Keep him on a lead while he is 'loose' in the house, and crate him, ofcourse, when he is 'alone'.


----------



## ahill01 (Nov 2, 2008)

Well I took my puppy the vet because the day before I posted my original post I also noticed that he had an episode of something wierd going on with his eye, especially his right eye. I did not think much of it because I just thought that he was sleepy because it was late at night. Since then the episode happened three more times where his right eye would kind of roll back, both eyes would turn red and he will just kind become lethargic and it almost kind of seems like he turns into a zombie or something, it was really scary. So yesterday the vet told me that he probably has epilepsy. All his blood, urine, and fecal test were normal. I'm just waiting for his bile acids results. This is really scarring me, because if these are seizures he is having, it's happening quite often. But they are not the type of seizures where he has the typical symptoms that I've read about in dogs. Just the peeing (where you would not think seizure) and then the eye thing. He makes no noise, no bodily movements or anything like that.

I'm nervous about going the entire weekend with him having these episodes. He will have to go in for an MRI asap. It's only Saturday and I can't call the referral vet until monday and since he has come home from the vet (Friday) this has happened three times. Does anyone have any experience with this? If so, please let me know.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Please let us know what the specialist finds out.


----------

